# Proyecto 650b



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Bueno, después de buen tiempo de análisis teórico, ya da inicio oficialmente mi proyecto 650b.
Va a ser a mediano plazo, por varias razones entre ellas la económica, es un buen de $$$$ armarla "customizada", otra es la disponibilidad de tijeras Magura que hasta principios del '14 sacan las 650b específicas, casi no podré usar componentes de los que traigo actualmente, de modo que esto será a paso lento.
Empezando con el rodado, este post me motivó a buscar opciones ligeras
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/project-sub-kilo-27-5-wheels-837797.html 
lo primero en llegar fueron los nipples, en bronce por aquello de la corrosión galvánica con los rines de carbono, por peso (360 y 361 gr) y pe$o$ opté por los Light-bicycle (chinos), en espera de las masas Mack (polacas) y rayos Pillar SS ó Sapim en su defecto.
No se pueden subir fotos:madman:
Es el inicio de algo que va a llevar algún tiempo.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

aceptas sugerencias?? que medida será el cuadro, hard tail o doble suspensión??


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Claro que se aceptan, aunque ya está sobre analizado. Voy por doble, de 120 mm de recorrido, en aluminio, en talla M para mi 1.73 m, tirándole a los 10 kg rodable, no solo para exhibición.







Por fin se pueden subir imágenes!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Liteville hace cuadros ligeros de Aluminio... lindo proyecto, Doc!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Liteville hace cuadros ligeros de Aluminio... lindo proyecto, Doc!!


2,800 gr no es tan ligero, 140 mm de recorrido y poste 34.9????, voy por 120 de recorrido en aluminio.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> 2,800 gr no es tan ligero, 140 mm de recorrido y poste 34.9????, voy por 120 de recorrido en aluminio.


Ooops... la zurre. Cierto, el modelo mas light de Liteville en suspension es el 301 que anda por encima de lo que buscas.

Y caules tu short list, si no es indiscrecion?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> Y caules tu short list, si no es indiscrecion?


Ninguna indiscreción, descarté la Ventana Alpino por la forma del top tube, voy por la Turner Flux, que tampoco es una plumita con sus 2600 gr, pero voy a aprovechar el programa "turner4turner" y me gusta mas la forma y el sistema DW.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Ninguna indiscreción, descarté la Ventana Alpino por la forma del top tube, voy por la Turner Flux, que tampoco es una plumita con sus 2600 gr, pero voy a aprovechar el programa "turner4turner" y me gusta mas la forma y el sistema DW.


Excelente eleccion...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Así es mi Warp , la Flux vuelve a la carga , sin embargo el peso declarado en la página de Turner es demasiado optimista... posiblemente sea sin el amortiguador y sin el eje trasero DT RWS X-12 , de ésta forma y en ocasiones los fabricantes mañosamente publican los pesos de sus cuadros .

Me parece que un cuadro Flux en tamaño mediano va a estar entre los 2750 y los 2800 gramos , ya lo estaré comprobando el próximo mes.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Es bien sabido que muchos fabricantes "maquillan" sus pesos, hoy hablé a Turner para iniciar el cambio de mi Flux por la 27.5 y me contestó el mismo Dave Turner, aproveché para preguntarle por los pesos anotados en la página, todos los pesos son con amortiguador, abrazadera de poste de asiento y sujetadores de líneas, lo que si no incluyen es el eje trasero.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Me acaba de llegar este correo:
"Hello Manuel,
I don’t know how we made the mistake but I had a frame assembled today and checked the weight. 6.1 for a medium. I will have all the weights checked and corrected, and I am sorry for the mis information..
David Turner"
Me imagino que lo corregirán también en su página, 2769 gr no está mal para una 27.5!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Así es mi Warp , la Flux vuelve a la carga , sin embargo el peso declarado en la página de Turner es demasiado optimista... posiblemente sea sin el amortiguador y sin el eje trasero DT RWS X-12 , de ésta forma y en ocasiones los fabricantes mañosamente publican los pesos de sus cuadros .
> 
> Me parece que un cuadro Flux en tamaño mediano va a estar entre los 2750 y los 2800 gramos , ya lo estaré comprobando el próximo mes.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¡ Vientos huracanados !!! le atiné al peso del nuevo cuadro Flux .

En los cuadros Turner el peso no es tan importante sino el desempeño y la calidad de los mismos , además siempre está el excelente customer service .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Orale la nueva flux rodando por la primavera, esperemos un review.. yo prefiero esperar antes de decidir si una 29" o 27.5".


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...
> En los cuadros Turner el peso no es tan importante sino el desempeño y la calidad de los mismos , además siempre está el excelente customer service .
> ...


Generalmente, en cualquier cuadro bien diseñado el peso no es tan importante. Importa, claro que si, pero no es el primer factor... bueno, a mi punto de vista...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Es mucho mas importante la ligereza y el peso del biker , ejemplos Nayro Quintana, Chris Froome, Miguel Martinez , puros power to weight ratio !!!

saludos
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Generalmente, en cualquier cuadro bien diseñado el peso no es tan importante. Importa, claro que si, pero no es el primer factor... bueno, a mi punto de vista...


De hecho la principal razón de ir por el Flux es el servicio de Turner y la calidad y aunque sigo contando gramos, siempre podré sacrificar algunos gramos en aras de funcionalidad (DW), en cuanto a los k-gramos propios, a estas alturas del partido dificilmente podré bajar de los 72, de modo que busco bajar peso donde puedo, en el cuadro y componentes, claro, de acuerdo al uso y tipo de rodadas que hago, obvio nada de downhill ó all mountain.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Nada mas como comentario el cuadro 301 de liteville pesa 2450gr mas 208gr del amortiguador nos darian un peso aproximado de 2658gr


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Lenta, muuuy leentamente, empieza a caminar el proyecto nuevamente.
A la espera del cuadro (no había el color en mi medida) y la tijera Magura, pero ya se empieza a armar el rodado, Mack dejó de hacer sus masas ultraligeras y me decidí por las Extralite con Sapim CX Rays, Crossmountain ya se está haciendo cargo.
A ver si concuerdan los pesos individuales con el peso total ya armados.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Lenta, muuuy leentamente, empieza a caminar el proyecto nuevamente.
> A la espera del cuadro (no había el color en mi medida) y la tijera Magura, pero ya se empieza a armar el rodado, Mack dejó de hacer sus masas ultraligeras y me decidí por las Extralite con Sapim CX Rays, Crossmountain ya se está haciendo cargo.
> A ver si concuerdan los pesos individuales con el peso total ya armados.


1247grs las ruedas?! Wow! Muy buen peso, sobre todo para ser una 650B.

Esa Turner va a volar!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> 1247grs las ruedas?! Wow! Muy buen peso, sobre todo para ser una 650B. Esa Turner va a volar!


¡Eso espero!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ya está en el armado y nivelado, no sé como se llame el aparato, pero está apantallador.
Santos en CrossMountain Bikes se está puliendo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Ya está en el armado y nivelado, no sé como se llame el aparato, pero está apantallador.
> Santos en CrossMountain Bikes se está puliendo.


Esas ruedas van a quedar de poca!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Warp said:


> 1247grs las ruedas?! Wow! Muy buen peso, sobre todo para ser una 650B.
> 
> Esa Turner va a volar!


Faltan la cinta (Stan's) y las válvulas, también faltó mejor enfoque!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*Peso con cinta y válvulas*

Y un poco (4 gr) de "bling" con los tapones


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Por fin, llegó el cuadro y a armarlo. El peso, no tan cercano a los 2769 gr, con abrazadera de poste y tazas 2930 gr, de todos modos ya estaba hecho a la idea del "sobrepeso". La tijera TS8 con Elect 1730 gr, falta acortar el poste, en fin, por la tarde-noche ya estará armada y lista para su estreno mañana.
Ya subiré foto y reseña de primeras impresiones.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Muchas Felicidades Doc.... 
Ya la veremos en vivo


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Arribita de los 10 kg, todavía faltan algunos pequeños cambios que la podrían dejar mas cerca de los 10 kg.
Se siente el manubrio un poco mas elevado, estoy dudando en voltear el poste y añadir espaciadores para dejarlo 5 mm abajo, otra opción usar uno plano.
La tijera muy bien, el bloqueo elect funcionando perfecto, la susp trasera pareciera no necesitar ni bloqueo ni propedal con el sistema DW.
La ruta de hoy fué corta, pero la primera impresión es muy buena, estable, trepa bien y baja mejor, aunque ciertamente faltaron mas bajadas técnicas, mas adelante veremos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Arribita de los 10 kg, todavía faltan algunos pequeños cambios que la podrían dejar mas cerca de los 10 kg.
> Se siente el manubrio un poco mas elevado, estoy dudando en voltear el poste y añadir espaciadores para dejarlo 5 mm abajo, otra opción usar uno plano.
> La tijera muy bien, el bloqueo elect funcionando perfecto, la susp trasera pareciera no necesitar ni bloqueo ni propedal con el sistema DW.
> La ruta de hoy fué corta, pero la primera impresión es muy buena, estable, trepa bien y baja mejor, aunque ciertamente faltaron mas bajadas técnicas, mas adelante veremos.


Quisiera que mi bici de ruta pesara eso... Felicidades, Doc!


----------



## Rayobiker (Jul 26, 2014)

Hola, quisiera que me dieran su opinión sobre la Intense Carbine 27.5 de carbono, horquilla Fox Talas 32 CTD 110-140 y Rear chock fox kashima. La compré y me gustaria sus opiniones.

Saludos. y gracias anticipadas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimado Rayobiker,

Por regla general o por costumbre la gran mayoría de bikers pedimos opinión antes de comprar determinada marca y modelo de bici.

Las opiniones aunque no sean verdad absoluta si nos sirven por lo menos para medio saber por donde andamos y que vamos a comprar .

Tu ya la adquiriste ....así que como dicen en mi pueblo, pos ya que!

Te doy mi opinión , Intense es definitivamente una de las mejores marcas de mountain bikes que ha existido , hace años fue un icono del mtbike a la fecha me parece (opinión muy personal ) que ha decaído frente a la competencia de bicis elitistas .

Yo tuve la suerte de tener varias Intense en décadas pasadas , desde aquellas Tracer que supuestamente eran para xc con el sistema FSR , tuve 5.5 que fue una magnifica bici y las primeras Spider que eran fantásticas , todavía cuando sacaron la primera versión del VPP se defendían bastante las Intense , pero me parece que se tardaron en entrar al mundo de los cuadros de carbono , por otro lado aún cuando han revitalizado el VPP con mejoras y nuevas ediciones todavía el sistema está lejos del DW Link que utiliza Ibis, Pivot y Turner , el DW Link para una gran mayoría es el mejor sistema de suspensión trasera actual.

Ahora que se está poniendo de moda las bicis de ruedas 27.5 la gran mayoría de marcas incluyendo a la renuente Specialized han sacado sus diferentes versiones , lo que hay que valorar probando antes de comprar es ; si son cuadros a los que simplemente les han adaptado lo necesario para convertir las bicis a 27.5 o bien son cuadros diseñados específicamente para usar ruedas 27.5 , a final de cuentas serán bicis 27.5 pero el desempeño no es igual .

DE todos modos las Intense tienen sus seguidores muy fieles y ni duda cabe de que son bicis de los mejor que se puede encontrar , sin embargo cuando alguien desembolsa el dinero para adquirir una bici de éste nivel vale la pena investigar antes ya que definitivamente hay mejores opciones .

Felicidades porque ni duda cabe de que tienes un bicicletón.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayobiker (Jul 26, 2014)

Gracias por tu rápida respuesta y opinión the last biker, y como dices que primero hay que preguntar antes de comprar, claro y por supuesto que lo hice, sin embargo existen infinidad de opiniones particulares y pues en base a ello sacas conclusiones. Hasta el momento tengo 15 días en mi bici y anda fenomenal, solo que aqui en este foro México no lo había hecho.
Te agradezco nuevamente tu opinión y saludos desde Hermosillo, Sonora..


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Después de un mes y algunos ajustes, creo que ya puedo opinar.
Fueron muchos cambios con respecto a la Flux anterior, el sistema DW, 20 mm mas de recorrido atrás y adelante, ángulo de la tijera, el rodado 27.5 y carbono, llantas y si se siente la diferencia, diría que estoy usando una bicicleta diferente.
Invertí el poste de manubrio y quedó en una posición neutra, más a mi gusto, a pesar de todo necesito usar algo el cuerpo en algunas subidas, no he necesitado el propedal para subir, a las bajadas la siento mas segura, me imagino que todo influye, aunque a decir verdad al principio no sentía la misma seguridad.
Los cambios no los sentí en cuanto a la relación, lo que sí el 2x9 era low rise y el 2x10 es shadow y cuesta trabajo acostumbrarse.
El bloqueo Magura Elect automático funciona bien, pero no le vi necesidad al mando remoto, de modo que se lo quité, de hecho con mi peso podría llevármela sin bloqueo.
Las llantas Rocket Ron nuevas tienen el mismo agarre que las anteriores, la Thunder Burt a pesar del dibujo minimalista tienen buena tracción, eso sí como trasera, no me animaría a usarlas delante.
En fin, todavía en proceso de adaptación, pero contento con el cambio.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Quedo muy bien esa Flux , felicidades .

Queda científicamente demostrado que sabiendo escoger los componentes se puede armar una bici 27.5 super ligera , aún siendo el cuadro ligeramente pesado para los estandares actuales de cuadros de f.de c. , el cuadro Flux aún siendo de aluminio da para dar y prestar .

Como fan de Turner y sobre todo de las Flux sigo pensando que tratandose de cuadros de aluminio nadie le gana a Turner .

Me pongo a pensar lo tremendamente ligera que quedaría una Czar con los componentes que el Dr le puso a su Flux y claro con una horquilla y ruedas para 29'er

saludos
the last biker


----------

